# Pack the bags - Suggestions



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

Guys,

Time for me to pack the bags to Australia. Getting confused. Everything seems useful to me now. Need suggestions in carrying the items. The following are the things which I am planning to carry. Any suggestions to remove or include are welcome. 

1. Formal suit. 
2. Formal wear - 6 pairs
3. Casual wear - 6 pairs
4. Basic Medicines.
5. Footwear - 4 pairs ( casual, formal shoes, sandals and slippers )
6. Iron box.
7. Laptop.
8. Some eatables - like maggie, oats, Indian masalas
9. Bath soaps, shampoo bottle, talcum powder, mirror, comb, deo. 
10. Somebody advised pressure cooker ( not bought yet ).
11. Books - around 4 Kg. 
12. Trimmer.
Please advise what to include and what to exclude. I know that a few wise and expererienced decisions would make our life easy.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No 8 is not allowed.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

_shel said:


> No 8 is not allowed.


Even if they are factory sealed and declared at customs?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sealed preserved/processed food is usually OK but must be declared. They may open the packets to make sure they are what they're supposed to be. Anything dairy, uncooked meats and fish, seeds, plant material (even herbs and teas) are big no nos and can get you into trouble if you attempt to import them. There are heaps of Indian shops here that sell that stuff, if you really want it I would just buy it when you arrive instead of trying to bring it yourself.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> Even if they are factory sealed and declared at customs?


 Actually factory sealed and if the packaging is in English it may be ok. Except if it contains completely banned items ie nuts, seeds, milk or meat. Ground seeds are ok, they assume all seeds/nuts could be replanted even if cooked. 

No idea why one would want to waste space on food & cookers. These items are available on every corner in Australia where there are tons of Sri Lanka's, Indian and Chinese shop owners legally importing this stuff for you to buy!


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

_shel said:


> Actually factory sealed and if the packaging is in English it may be ok. Except if it contains completely banned items ie nuts, seeds, milk or meat. Ground seeds are ok, they assume all seeds/nuts could be replanted even if cooked.
> 
> No idea why one would want to waste space on food & cookers. These items are available on every corner in Australia where there are tons of Sri Lanka's, Indian and Chinese shop owners legally importing this stuff for you to buy!


Thanks, that was helpful. I was very serious of carrying a pressure cooker as it was recommended - seems its very costly over there. 

I know people carrying pickles and other homemade eatables to US, even I carried them without a problem for my business trip. I think its better to drop on point 8.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

The USA is different to Australia who are very protective of their own industries and native plants & animals. So nothing that they feel can contaminate or compete with that.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Indeed of course they cost more, they have had to import them. Though in comparison to the higher wages you will they hardly cost the earth.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

rt00021 said:


> *_Shel*, you are right. Everything is available here in Asian/Indian stores but things are absurdly expensive in these stores and there's no control on pricing. They charge whatever they feel like, unfortunately!


True but if you consider the cost in terms of luggage space you probably end up breaking even. I wouldn't bother with appliances personally. Then you have to deal with adapters and whatnot, it's a hassle.

I would recommend buying clothes and bed linens before you come here though. Clothes are ridiculously overpriced (although with H&M and Uniqlo having opened stores here recently, that might change) and for some reason, bed linens are absurdly expensive and of generally low quality. ($80 for 200-thread count sheets from Target that feel like sandpaper! What!) I always bring back sheets when I come back from trips overseas.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Almost everyone has suggested formal clothes. Now, linen to the list. Oh my, moving is going to be quite a task


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> Almost everyone has suggested formal clothes. Now, linen to the list. Oh my, moving is going to be quite a task


Addition to the list. A winter jacket. Seems the winter season is until October in Melbourne.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

I will suggest you to take -

Pressure Cooker ( I Don't know about Aus but they were insanely expensive in US )
If you are from Southern part of India take Idli Steamer and Coffee Filter .

If you smoke you can take some cigarettes along . You can not carry much of those , I always carry my preferred brand when I travel so you don't get some brands outside India . 

Don't worry too much about packing as you get almost everything in every part of the world , may be little expensive but you should be ok .

The most important things you need to pack are

Loads of Confidence , Never say die attitude , Tolerance towards new culture/people/behavior , A very stable head on your shoulders , Big Smile , Blessings from your elders and good wishes from family friends and loved ones 

I know you gonna make it , go for it bro . You will be in my prayers


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

*GKKUMAR,
*
What is that basic medicine are you gona carry?

My shopping went today for Rs 58,000  I just bought around 8 formal sets (Pant and shirts) which itself costed me about 45K (Melange brand collections).

I am yet to buy one suit, few inner wears and couple of more formal apparels. 

I never take 6 casuals like you, but wold take 10 formals. Casuals, I bought 2 New Arrival Lewis Denim which costed me 8K  And couple of casual shirts (Louie Philippe). 

I am planning to buy Arrow Suit, slim fit, which they say 12,000 in the market. :fish: * (Any other suggestions on suit guys?, I read a lot about suits in internet, and videos too, as I never owned a suit in my lifetime lol (I am not feeling any shy to say this truth honestly  as a situation never raised for me except while taking my snaps in photo studio , and I saw that a lot of considerations needs to be taken care in detail while we make our suit, I am afraid if the slim fit would do for me in terms of all body parts. :confused2 I thought of buying Raymond as my friend suggested me, but that is way expensive for me, it was all 25K and all more than 14K the basic type is, so I do not have money to spend this much for a suit as I accommodated few other stuffs *

Probably next weekend or so I will buy suit, but should be around 12-13K max....  :yo:

Regarding shoes also, I carry only one formals (Black) and one Sports shoe (Both new). I do have a good sandals, but do not know if I want to carry as it is used, and I do not prefer to put used sandals inside suitcase  But maybe a good slipper I buy and it should be fine as there, mostly we use slipper for nearby shops and shoes for outside. *But do not know what kind of casual shoe should I buy. Any idea guys, about the brand and model (I had woodlands, but do not prefer to take it, its been 3 years lol)? Or one casual shoe is required when I have good sports shoe and one formal shoe already? *:confused2:


*Shel/Ozbound:*

I am also planning to carry some basic cough, sickness medicines and yes the amrutangan(Which is a ointment that is like a paste which you will apply if you get headache  And the headache goes and makes you feel very comfortable and cool headed :yo: I am sort of addicted to it such that I apply it often once in a day, preferably at night. So all these can I get a prescription from the local any MBBS physician, asking him to write that these are basic medicines and as I have little less immune power to immediately adjust to a new climate? (Although, during my stay in Australia, I never got even a cold, just for emergency purpose).

N.B: If you do not know what it is, you can see in the picture in the below page  It is shown in yellow colour, but it also comes in translucent water color which is stronger version of the same, small bottle 

https://www.google.co.in/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=nmGwU_zIDIHV8ge-3ICoBQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=amrutanjan


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Sunny,

Linen means Bed Linen? :confused2:


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Whoaa!!! jre05, no wonder you weren't visible on the forum. That's a LOT of money spent on clothes! Which city are you moving to? Sorry, there are too many regular members and sometimes get confused  Sydney or Melbourne? Did you buy a jacket? Most cities can get cold during winters. Are you going for one suit only or more? 

If your shoes look good, you shouldn't worry about how old it is, IMO  Somehow I prefer 2 formal shoes and 1 casual shoe. 1 more when you reach your destination. Just ensure that it is cleaned thoroughly before it gets into the bag. If there is any dirt, there might be problem at customs. 

It's bed linen which I'm talking about like ozbound 

Even I would want to know about Amrutanjan and other similar meds from other expats.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Branded Wallets*

Guys,

I have seen the following wallets:

1. Louie Philip 
2. tommy hilfiger

Which one is good? And Black or Brown? I know it might be a silly question, but didn't used this much international brands in wallets. I was told that tommy hilfiger is sort of higher in brand than LP. But both of them didn't had much varieties or models/collections as they said its year end for the sales. 

Any good wallet you guys suggest? I can spend a max of 3K perhaps.

I never tried Allen Solly or Vanhausen, but Van Hausen doesn;t give much rich looks like their other competitors. 

I hope Allen Solly also didn't had much collections.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have seen the following wallets:
> 
> ...


Haha... Being picky there. Just pick whatever looks good, is functional, doesn't have the bloated feel even before money/cards go in and is cheap enough. Which city are you from? If you are in Chennai there are quite a few leather shops which sell really good belts and wallets for decent prices. I can find out the location if you want.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Tommy hillfger is what a chav wears here in the uk. Google chav - images  

amrutangan is like tiger balm? So long as its sealed it will be fine as will a small amount of over the counter medicine so long as it is available over the counter in Australia. So no super strong painkillers etc that you must see a doctor for in Australia. Even prescrtion medicines are ok so long as you have the prescription.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Whoaa!!! jre05, no wonder you weren't visible on the forum. That's a LOT of money spent on clothes! Which city are you moving to? Sorry, there are too many regular members and sometimes get confused  Sydney or Melbourne? Did you buy a jacket? Most cities can get cold during winters. Are you going for one suit only or more?
> 
> If your shoes look good, you shouldn't worry about how old it is, IMO  Somehow I prefer 2 formal shoes and 1 casual shoe. 1 more when you reach your destination. Just ensure that it is cleaned thoroughly before it gets into the bag. If there is any dirt, there might be problem at customs.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Sunny  I had tough weekends, both day shopping (Went in morning and came at late night after 10), sudden plan  Never planned lol.

And yes, I like to carry myself well in office environs, and sadly, I wanted to take all Louie Philip only but, it was all disappointing, totally only 2 or 3 LP shirts I bought  because everywhere no good choices, all year end pieces damn  I always prefer light and rich looking professional shirts  Anyway, ended up buying a mix of brands like Arrow, Code, Van Hausen, Jhon Miller etc.

*Now here a doubt:* I suspect about the brand CODE, it was all buy 2 get one free, is it a ok brand at least? Shirts were like 1400 only per piece. I bought 6 shirts on this (bought 4 and 2 free). 

_Let me tell you, it is all first time in my life I am wearing all these brands, I never had opportunity to buy such expensive items although I carried myself well, but not with such highly expensive branded ones. The reason why I am spending now is, of course these are costly in Australia if I have to buy, and apparently it would help me at office environs in Australia to carry myself well at least close to par with the localites/culture   _

And, oh I have a Louie Phil shoe costed 5K  Today only I bought  Its a branded shoe for suits and daily use. Other than that I have a sports shoe (I think reebok which I bought 6 months ago but never used it, its just packed).... But I am not sure about casual shoe if I have to carry one (Probably I wear the one I have, "Woodlands"), so that I need not have to buy again one. But a rough use slipper I would buy.

Regarding Suits, I am planning to buy only one and I preferably would use that for Interview/Business meetings etc, I have estimated 12K for this   Maybe one other party wear blazzer I would buy for some 3K or so, the very normal one  (This party wear is at last priority on my list...) I have very well researched in net that I need to buy Navy Blue or perhaps the Dark grey. I might buy one of these  And maybe one or two matching shirts on LP 

And regarding jacket, oh no, I never wear hoodies/sweater/jackets even at winter in Australia when I was there. But, I do have a good jacket which I bought before going to Australia earlier  It's very nice one and very professional outfit too. And I have a hoody too which I bought in Australia  So good enough  

I am moving to Sydney  

Hope you to Melbourne?


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Thanks a lot Sunny  I had tough weekends, both day shopping (Went in morning and came at late night after 10), sudden plan  Never planned lol.
> 
> And yes, I like to carry myself well in office environs, and sadly, I wanted to take all Louie Philip only but, it was all disappointing, totally only 2 or 3 LP shirts I bought  because everywhere no good choices, all year end pieces damn  I always prefer light and rich looking professional shirts  Anyway, ended up buying a mix of brands like Arrow, Code, Van Hausen, Jhon Miller etc.
> 
> ...


I'll be moving to Sydney too!  Good to know that you bought your jackets/hoodies in Australia itself. Even I'm not used to buying branded formals and ended up spending a small fortune for just 4 pairs of clothes few months back  Had to mix and match myself. Sticking to one brand for a complete set of clothes is not what I prefer 

I agree that most brands don't seem to have the designs and colors which we look for or have bad quality. Makes me wonder why they price it so high :frusty: I guess it's better to buy here than spending even more there in Oz and find out that the quality is not to our expectation.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> I am afraid if the slim fit would do for me in terms of all body parts. :confused2


Damn .... I almost fell from my couch . You are THE MAN


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Haha... Being picky there. Just pick whatever looks good, is functional, doesn't have the bloated feel even before money/cards go in and is cheap enough. Which city are you from? If you are in Chennai there are quite a few leather shops which sell really good belts and wallets for decent prices. I can find out the location if you want.


Thank you very much for the insights  And yes, I am very picky when it comes to spending such huge amount (At least for me  As I never spent on such brands anytime in India). So I prefer buying best ones.

Yes, already bought Louie Philip Belt also genuine leather matching to my shoes   

Wallet, although I have one good, but do not use it as its a bit bulgy with lots of cards and some different coins inside lol. So, while in Australia, I prefer to take one good brand that I would use it at least for 2-3 years  That's why I am little picky to select the right quality.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Damn .... I almost fell from my couch . You are THE MAN


 hehehe, you are always sweet  lol ...   Made me smile before I go to my bed  I will really have a pleasant sleep and no amrutanjan today  Haha

Goodnight guys.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> Tommy hillfger is what a chav wears here in the uk. Google chav - images
> 
> amrutangan is like tiger balm? So long as its sealed it will be fine as will a small amount of over the counter medicine so long as it is available over the counter in Australia. So no super strong painkillers etc that you must see a doctor for in Australia. Even prescrtion medicines are ok so long as you have the prescription.


Oh yes Shel  Thank you so much for the guidance, I have then decided to buy Tommy H  :yo:

I will try to see more collections and see what I would like in model and pick one  and post here once I buy it


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Thank you very much for the insights  And yes, I am very picky when it comes to spending such huge amount (At least for me  As I never spent on such brands anytime in India). So I prefer buying best ones.
> 
> Yes, already bought Louie Philip Belt also genuine leather matching to my shoes
> 
> Wallet, although I have one good, but do not use it as its a bit bulgy with lots of cards and some different coins inside lol. So, while in Australia, I prefer to take one good brand that I would use it at least for 2-3 years  That's why I am little picky to select the right quality.


Got it. There are more picky things to be addressed, dude! Check your PM for this


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have seen the following wallets:
> 
> ...


How about Hidesign ? They make some really good wallets and priced reasonably .

Since you are at it , how about buying nice pair of cuff links , they look really neat . 
Also make sure you get atleast 1 good white shirt , maybe with style lines . Nothing can beat that classic blue jeans white shirt look and obviously you can team that with your solid dark colored trousers .


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> I agree that most brands don't seem to have the designs and colors which we look for or have bad quality. Makes me wonder why they price it so high :frusty: I guess it's better to buy here than spending even more there in Oz and find out that the quality is not to our expectation.


I agree with you completely. Only difference between me and you is, I always prefer Louie Philip, but sadly, damn it didn't had designs collections I wanted in most of the LP stores/outlets I checked  They said, fresh collections of winter comes post August  I will be in Sydney by then  

So had to go with eclectic assortment of brands  I am doubtful only about CODE lol, I bought 6 shirts, hope the colour don't go hahaha.

But yes, outlets like Brand Factory / Mega Marts have expensive clothes on Excalibur and some other brands which costs more than 1500, but not at all worth, I bought some 6 or 7 earlier and all became kind of colour fading in 2-3 months or so. 

Clothes in Central Malls/Lifestyle is better.

Yes I live in Bangalore currently  And today I shopped in Koramangala Lifestyle and Forum mall, however, shoppers stop also didn't had much varieties sadly 

*In Chennai I know full of Pondy Bazar you will suggest me? Or Renganathan Street T Nagar? Any other place? I didn't explore other areas much. Or perhaps Triplicane on the way to beach?*


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

prseeker said:


> How about Hidesign ? They make some really good wallets and priced reasonably .
> 
> Since you are at it , how about buying nice pair of cuff links , they look really neat .
> Also make sure you get atleast 1 good white shirt , maybe with style lines . Nothing can beat that classic blue jeans white shirt look and obviously you can team that with your solid dark colored trousers .


Yes, I got couple of Lewis Fresh Arrivals Jean  

And, cuff links, uff I saw in Raymonds in Forum Mall and it costed 3K  for one tie and cuff link and some other small item (Dont know what it was). 

Well cuff link, uhmmm I am not that big now  hehe. And, yes, I bought tie for 4K, good Raymond ones and I think Park Avenue too.

And yes, Hidesign I saw in Lifestyle (Honestly I do not know about this brand too, and I asked the guys around, but they all told me Tommy H is the best when I compare LP, Tommy H and Hidesign, so didn't looked into Hidesign ) I thought Hidesign is not that international, I apologize if I was wrong  I do not know. Probably next weekend I will go again and see  

Yes, I have got a very good very invisible stripe Loui Philippe white shirt which I bought today   And yes, I agree with you on blue Denim for this White shirt.

I prefer to take one Sky Blue and one more White shirt of very rich quality, for suit I would buy (I might go for dark grey suit or Navy blue, as plenty of internet research suggested only these). So appropriate shirts  I already bought appropriate ties  Now I should learn to knot the tie  hehe


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Got it. There are more picky things to be addressed, dude! Check your PM for this


Hey thanks  Yes, saw your PM and replied you  Thank you for the experience, I agree with you.

Sadly, in Central Malls and in Lifestyle, most shirts/pants are slim fits  Damn  

I ended up buying so many slim fit shirts (I have little tummy lol, but I am fine, as once I resume my jogging, it will be reversed back lol ) so I am little afraid to wear slim fit shirt, although I bought some 5 or 6 shirts...

Pants also, they have ultra slim (Damn I never bought one after trail haha) and then the slim one (It was better and I bought), but otherwise, normal classic fit, not many choices/collections or brands


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

Make sure you buy your suit in Black color and should not be too high on design and fit . Best thing about a black suit is you can wear it 3 times a week with different shirts and ties and nobody will come to know that you have only 1 suit 

Usually its good idea to buy just the basic clothes . And buy the rest of them in your destination country , this kind of ensures that you wont be sticking out like a sore thumb . 

Let me give u an example , when I moved to US I did lot of shopping from India . I purchased a lot of "skinny" jeans some fitted tshirts etc as they were "IN" fashion in India . When I started wearing them in US people used to give me strange looks . To that I thought that they are just being jealous of my ultimate style sense and greek god like body 

2 Months later I started dating a local girl , she broke the news for me that usually gays wear such tight pants , on the top of it I also had both of my ears pierced 

That was the last time I wore skinny jeans or skin fitted tshirts . 

Like they say .... when in rome , do as the romans do


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Make sure you buy your suit in Black color and should not be too high on design and fit . Best thing about a black suit is you can wear it 3 times a week with different shirts and ties and nobody will come to know that you have only 1 suit
> 
> Usually its good idea to buy just the basic clothes . And buy the rest of them in your destination country , this kind of ensures that you wont be sticking out like a sore thumb .
> 
> ...


Oh man, dude, trust me, I really enjoyed reading your experience haha and I really laughed loud and became very cool  haha. Nice experience.

I agree with you, that's why I took 10 formals and 2 louie philipe casuals and lweis good jeans (Not tights lol).

And yeah, basic one belt, shoe - LP. And one TH wallter I am gona take.

And yes, I agree with you on black suit, lol yes, nobody would know I will have only one suit  hehe. Suit costed 500$ or more in Australia lol. Maybe, once again when I visit India, I can buy one or two iat a later stage with Raymonds or so.

Yes, I plan to buy the suit in the coming weekend mostly, if not in a fortnight.

Thank you for helping me with suggestions on suit, as you rightly said, Black suit I read like, it would be in too formal tone, so I was confused. You correctly told about it. Well I plan to buy in Central Mall in Bellandur, Sarjapur Road if you know, and most likely Arrow but let me check some more classic fit.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Got it. There are more picky things to be addressed, dude! Check your PM for this


Shel, Sunny, Prseeker:

I am very much attracted to British Hat lol  --> :yo: 

I already bought one good one in Australia  I will use it sometime, I am taking it 

And I already bought a very good Scarf from Jabong


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

:typing: Goodnight guys  See you guys soon again


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

prseeker said:


> Make sure you buy your suit in Black color and should not be too high on design and fit . Best thing about a black suit is you can wear it 3 times a week with different shirts and ties and nobody will come to know that you have only 1 suit
> 
> Usually its good idea to buy just the basic clothes . And buy the rest of them in your destination country , this kind of ensures that you wont be sticking out like a sore thumb .
> 
> ...


 That is the most hysterical thing I have read in ages, at least your girl told you x 

Now I also see why I see loads of international students walking around by the uni dressed in the most bizarre outfits and combinations and certainly not like the locals.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> Actually factory sealed and if the packaging is in English it may be ok. Except if it contains completely banned items ie nuts, seeds, milk or meat. Ground seeds are ok, they assume all seeds/nuts could be replanted even if cooked.
> 
> No idea why one would want to waste space on food & cookers. These items are available on every corner in Australia where there are tons of Sri Lanka's, Indian and Chinese shop owners legally importing this stuff for you to buy!


roasted pumpkin seeds are not OK? OMG :'(


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

Am a bit apprehensive now on Excalibur shirts which I purchased a couple of days ago from Megamart. 

Bought the suit from Hyderabad Central - Suit Studio - costed me 6K - black in color with vertical line design. They have altered the suit to fit my body - reduced the hands' length and tightened it slightly in the middle to fit my body. It fit me perfectly after the alterations. 

Another addition to the list is a two pairs of light weight sharwanis. 

As of now, not sure of the weight of the bags. I believe it should not cross 23 Kg in a 28" trolley bag. I have two of them almost full now. Probably, will weigh them today in a nearby general store just to make sure. 

Also, should I carry a prescription for the general medicine ( like crocin, saridon, cough tabs etc.. ) ?? If yes, I will get one today from a local doctor.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Those medicines do not need prescriptions .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Am a bit apprehensive now on Excalibur shirts which I purchased a couple of days ago from Megamart.
> 
> Bought the suit from Hyderabad Central - Suit Studio - costed me 6K - black in color with vertical line design. They have altered the suit to fit my body - reduced the hands' length and tightened it slightly in the middle to fit my body. It fit me perfectly after the alterations.
> 
> ...


Correct, well do not worry about Megamart now, maybe it differs from stock to stock.

I really miss Louie Philip as they say its year end everywhere and no new stocks, the left over are bad  

*Sunny, PRSeeker, this is the shoe I bought from Loui Philip in Lifestyle, Sony world Bangalore   I actually researched well in internet before buying every item, and found that, we need this kind of shoe for suits and business. Also, I found Cordovan is the best it seems for its unique colour. I couldn't get that Cardovan in Red Tap/Allen Solly/ Alberto/ LP or any  And the guys in malls do not even understand when I say Cardovan  It has rich looks, see the second link below  *

Louis Philippe Shoes, Formal Lace-Up Shoes for men at Trendin.com

https://www.google.com/search?q=cor...p%3F7095-Shell-cordovan-shoes%2Fpage2;505;334


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> That is the most hysterical thing I have read in ages, at least your girl told you x
> 
> Now I also see why I see loads of international students walking around by the uni dressed in the most bizarre outfits and combinations and certainly not like the locals.


Hey Shel, sorry forgot to reply you back, as I was dizzy little.

Yes, Amrutangan is another family or variety of Tiger Balm  I can't live without it :lol:


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

*My luggage list*

Thanks for starting and keeping this thread alive - jre and Kumar...
About my background - I am going to hunt for Sales and Marketing roles and hence will need more suits. I am moving to Sydney in Aug-end and below is my plan.



*Suit - 3 Nos.* ( Already have one good Raymond Suit. Bought a suit in lifestyle sale in February for 6K (50% discount). Planning to buy one more in 10K range).

*Formal Shirts - 6 Nos. * (Planning for 3 white and 3 light blue cotton shirts. already have a host of striped/printed shirts). For White, my choice will be Arrow or Ramraj (Google it if it is unknown). For blue it will be Arrow sport again. I prefer cotton shirts as I feel comfortable in it and also goes well if you wear it with a suit.

*Formal Trousers - 6 Nos.* (Planning to stitch a combo of black and blue). 

*Casual shirts - 6Nos. * (Will buy from Cool club. The linen ones are too good and cheap. Can get 6 shirts for 2K or so)

*Jeans - 3 Nos. * (Have few jeans already. Planning to buy from Hum India as I have good experience with them. Do not buy the 3K-4K ones. Scout for 1-1.5K jeans and it will be worth it)

*Shoes* - One formal hush puppies, one casual shoe from china market in brigade road, one Reebok and a sandal and beach slippers)

Will add more later...

BTW.. For Sydney - Where are you folks planning stay initially? I am looking at AirBnB...

Cheers,
Varuni


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

varuni said:


> Thanks for starting and keeping this thread alive - jre and Kumar...
> About my background - I am going to hunt for Sales and Marketing roles and hence will need more suits. I am moving to Sydney in Aug-end and below is my plan.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome write-up. Thank you. 

I will also take one more Arrow White and Arrow Blue cotton shirt.

Suit all reasonably good one costs 12K or more in Central Mall/Lifestyle (I saw Arrow, blue slim fit). They told me that, in July 2nd week or so, they have some discounts as year end sales, so I plan to take coming or next weekend. I am a software engineer, so do not require suit daily, I have also not seen the localites with suits at least in software development. So I think one is enough for me to start with.

maybe as I said earlier, one casual blazer I will buy for party wear (Some 3-4K).

Yesterday, in Forum Mall, I explored Raymonds, damn very expensive, 27K for a suit? Damn. I also saw some 15K suit and all but not that rich in looks. Maybe I will go for Loui Philip or Arroa (12 K budget)

I am always a bit apprehensive to go to Brigade/MG road as I see most are very wealthy people who go and buy there, and or foreigners. So I prefer buying in Lifestyle, Forum Malls, Central etc. Maybe, as you said China Market, I could have explored. Will go once to Brigade Road to see if I can find some good Allen Solly/Arrow/Loui philp white and Blue cotton shirt collection (Good ones).


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Awesome write-up. Thank you.
> 
> I will also take one more Arrow White and Arrow Blue cotton shirt.
> 
> ...



In China Market, I have seen only leather related stuff...
BTW.. when are you flying and what about stay?

For suit - I prefer 50% off sale.... Good to know that it is due for July... 

Cheers,
Varuni


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

varuni said:


> In China Market, I have seen only leather related stuff...
> BTW.. when are you flying and what about stay?
> 
> For suit - I prefer 50% off sale.... Good to know that it is due for July...
> ...


Cool will explore Brigade Road probably this weekend.

I am flying on Aug 1st to Sydney. I haven't fixed my accommodation yet as I have already told my Australia plan to a couple of my friends (My college classmates), so do not know with whom I am gona stay with as both of them live in a separate accommodation and they already asked me to confirm them about my date of arrival etc (One was through onsite for long years, and other went for MS and working now who is a PR too). Maybe, I will fix in 1-2nd week of July. Some of my other college class mates are in Brisbane. 

How about you? When are you flying and have you zeroed down your accommodation plan?


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Cool will explore Brigade Road probably this weekend.
> 
> I am flying on Aug 1st to Sydney. I haven't fixed my accommodation yet as I have already told my Australia plan to a couple of my friends (My college classmates), so do not know with whom I am gona stay with as both of them live in a separate accommodation and they already asked me to confirm them about my date of arrival etc (One was through onsite for long years, and other went for MS and working now who is a PR too). Maybe, I will fix in 1-2nd week of July. Some of my other college class mates are in Brisbane.
> 
> How about you? When are you flying and have you zeroed down your accommodation plan?



Great to know that!
I am planning to land on Aug-30th. Planning to book AirBnB for first few weeks.

Cheers,
Varuni


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

varuni said:


> Great to know that!
> I am planning to land on Aug-30th. Planning to book AirBnB for first few weeks.
> 
> Cheers,
> Varuni


Good to know. Me flying on 3rd July to Melbourne. Accommodation almost finalized with our college mate. Bad I missed the sale on suit. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Guys 

Some silly question, but I do not know about it!

Today I purchased branded fresh product (Just June made) Louie Philippe Suit  I have given it for slight alternation of sleeves and length of suit as well as my wasit and height of trouser and they gona give me tomorrow :yo:, There itself in the Show room, they have fairly advised me about the sizes.

It is a single breasted, wrinke free, pure solid grey and formal suit, that goes well with plethora of shirt colors such as white, pink, cream, sky blue etc :yo: and costed me 11K. 

Seeing some other display suits, I have asked for the Louie Philippe symbol(trademark) for attachment on my suit collar or so, I do not know if it is required, but little I was attracted as it is my first suit :music: He said he will do it, but forgot to ask him if I will be easily remove that if I do not need it. 

Could someone please tell if I can have that small silver Louie Philippe symbol imprinted on my suit collar? And can I wear like that for interviews? :confused1:


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Guys
> 
> Some silly question, but I do not know about it!
> 
> ...


No one cares about a simple logo during interviews. People are not that judgmental, mate  Relax! LP should give you some good discount for being a loyal customer


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> No one cares about a simple logo during interviews. People are not that judgmental, mate  Relax! LP should give you some good discount for being a loyal customer


Hahahaha

Even I bought 10 Hand Kerchiefs of Loui Philippe lol  hehe. 

First time all brands I am using  And yes, some at least 8 to 9 shirts of Loui Philippe I purchased, costed me heavily lol and some 3 or 4 pants, and yes, belt, shoe all are same lol. I looked for socks, but they didn't had new stock lol.

I really do not like to go for discounted sale, all junk pieces are sold at discounted price, you take Lifestyle, Shoppers Stop, Central etc. I visited all of these brances of each too lol, and a lot of show rooms itself, but all junk. Sadly year end sale everywhere and at every brand 

Still, I made decent collections so far  Meticulously selecting products 

I will go and get my suit tomorrow :yo: :yo: :car:


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> Even I bought 10 Hand Kerchiefs of Loui Philippe lol  hehe.
> 
> ...


LOL! Like a bauss


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> Even I bought 10 Hand Kerchiefs of Loui Philippe lol  hehe.
> 
> ...


On a lighter note, I do not know what jre01 really means but Lp01 would be more meaningful to you.. he hehe..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Damn .... I almost fell from my couch . You are THE MAN


you guys simply never fail to amaze me!!
jre05 my friend, no matter what you buy, its gonna look awesome on you, dont worry!!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> LOL! Like a bauss


Hehe  Well I have collected my suit today, lovely, awesome it is, sooo rich look  

I was told that I can wear it on any occasion as it fits almost many depending on the shirt and tie I wear  Lovely suit and I can not forget this day, all of you blessed and I got my first suit today and it is proper business grey in colour :yo:



gkkumar said:


> On a lighter note, I do not know what jre01 really means but Lp01 would be more meaningful to you.. he hehe..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Lol Hahahahaha Yeup  lol. 



Nishant Dundas said:


> you guys simply never fail to amaze me!!
> jre05 my friend, no matter what you buy, its gonna look awesome on you, dont worry!!


Thank you very much Nishant  Feeling soo blessed :yo: :yo: :drum::usa2:

You all: Sunnyboi, Shel, PRSeeker, Nishant, GKKumar and all others are simply awesome  And it made my day :yo: 

Hope you guys having great weekend  

:wave:


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Would anyone know if we can carry homeopathy medicines - have mostly taken that all my life - would it help if I have a prescription for that as well


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

If you have prescription then it should be fine to carry them.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello All

I believe most subscribers of this thread are already in the land down under or have confirmed itineraries for making the move.

Nonetheless, while doing my search for airlines for my migration - I stumbled upon this link which has excellent in-depth review of a popular airlines: Cathay Pacific Reviews - Overview of seats, meals, IFE, lounges, and baggage with pictures

I have no intention to hijack this thread but I could not find any alternate active thread. I feel majority in this thread have concluded their search hence I am posting this link with the idea that if anyone can comment - how reliable is this review site?

This is my first time international travel - on own money  - hence just checking all the corners..

Regards


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mainak said:


> Hello All
> 
> I believe most subscribers of this thread are already in the land down under or have confirmed itineraries for making the move.
> 
> ...


It's a mixed feedback I would say.

Cathy, well as soon as I landed in Hong Kong, the immigration desk ladies were so rude, they do not understand what we say properly and they do not even listen to you when you speak and rudely ask you to leave and look at boards for help or anything.

Yes, the picture shown in the link above is true, its one of the BUSIEST hub, Hong Kong Airport is. And, you can see an eclectic assortment of people, very very crowdy airport (It would look like the Dadar Station in Mumbai  ), and but the passengers (Mostly Chinese/Japanese crowd as they travel to those countries nearby), all were very decent and even the kids know the manners and great culture (What I have observed). And many country people you can see too as it is one of the busiest connecting spot. 

The Airport is soooo big, so many gates, you have automatic escalator or mover to walk  And you have all Internet PCs free (Having said, we can check our important mails if any in some 5 mins), but people are so decent and mannered. No water for free lol, so I do not know how to carry bottle though, but I was confused when I went first time lol. 

Its a great place to shop, but all are EXPENSIVE. But you'll get almost everything that you can find in States and not in India (For instance, I was badly looking for an IPad 5 case which is manufactured in the USA (That case simply lured me for quality and friendliness) and sold only in USA, but Hong Kong has it and also a plethora of other quality leather cases. Of course, Chinese make these kind of quality and great novel designed products. 

Maybe, you have some 50$ USD denominations, because, if you purchase anything for say example, 15 hong kong $ some small meal or a coffee with banana bread, and if you give them 100 USD, they return you the balance only in Hong Kong Dollar and not in USD. Depends, if you like it, you can use it in the future. 

Very lively airport but nothing apart from the free internet, seats are free  Including water lol. Maybe, if you have a bottle, you can fill the water I think for free, but sadly I didn't had bottle 

Coming to Airways, I was a pure vegetarian and I didn't eat the food they served  Because, I was told by my friend that, Hindu Meal contains meats  Later I have realized that it contains meats (Good, I haven't eaten, just salads I took 2 pieces  ) But, as I requested them for more salads, they didn't serve me in spite of saying, I do not take the meals.  They said, if there is some left, they will bring me in sometime, but I didn't ask again and they also didn't bring. 

The problem was, as my employer booked the tickets, they might have mentioned Hindu Meal. Now, for this immigration, when I personally booked the ticket, I found that, there are two options:

1. Hindu Meal
2. Hindu Vegetarian Meal (I choose this) and also confirmed once again with airways 

In flight services weren't appreciable but not bad as well.

I used Singapore Airlines once, and I found that PATHETIC. I requested for water 3 times and the air hostess didn't give me at all, just said I will bring. 4th time I asked them seriously and they eventually gave me. 

I am feeling that, in all airlines, you'll have some or the other problem. 

Close your eyes and book anything that you feel better lol (Malaysian is cheaper relatively by 1 or 2K).

Cathy is little expensive, but it is ok, because, some people didn't want to go for Malaysian (After these recent 2 incidents) unless it is a big family and you do not want to spend much.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Commendable job - the amount of information you typed is admirable!

All my experiences of international travel are with Emirates and Air France, and I am a fan of the services of the former - just love them!

But never flew east-ward... 

My problem is I will not be flying from my usual residence of Bangalore rather my native of Kolkata... and selecting Kolkata just staggeringly decreases search output (kayak gives 14 pages of options if source city is Bangalore - where it gives exact half - 7 pages when the source is Kolkata)

At Kolkata, I see I have basically Cathey and AirAsia (after adding food and luggage) in similar range 30-35... Else it jumps to 42+ starting with Singapore...

For all these reasons - concentrated search on Cathey Pacific - now your -ve review is pushing me to search more...

Nevertheless, thanks a lot for the review


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

2 strikingly different reviews for 2 airlines, i.e., Singapore Airlines and Air France. 

Singapore Airlines have been the best for many years but has slipped second spot but I found the plane and the service to be good. They do have a weird time of serving meals though. It was quite late when it arrived to me. The seats and in-flight entertainment was amazing but since it was night, had to catch up on sleep. Like all airline food, it wasn't that great(at least for me).

Air France is known for treating passengers badly if you are not white(don't intend to start a heated debate) and there are enough resources to prove this, though I haven't flown them personally. 

gkkumar, which one did you fly and how was the airline and service overall? Please let us know.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> 2 strikingly different reviews for 2 airlines, i.e., Singapore Airlines and Air France.
> 
> Singapore Airlines have been the best for many years but has slipped second spot but I found the plane and the service to be good. They do have a weird time of serving meals though. It was quite late when it arrived to me. The seats and in-flight entertainment was amazing but since it was night, had to catch up on sleep. Like all airline food, it wasn't that great(at least for me).
> 
> ...


Did you look for cathay pacific ?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mainak, 

once you have chosen an airline and flight, I can recommend SeatGuru to find a good seat in the plane (e.g. not to close to toilets, where it is always busy; power port availability; more seat recline or leg space). Many airlines allow you to select your seat online, so that can come in handy for long flights.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

With the knowledge and details JRE has about Louise Philippe, he can open a new franchise in Sydney and do an amazing business there 

Nice reading about everyone's shopping and other experiences


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Did you look for cathay pacific ?


Yes. It's the cheapest option as of now but after reading jre experience, guess I'll opt for something else, when I get my grant 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello friends,

I was reading this thread and ended up writing my packing list too. I was wondering how much gold i can take. Is there a restriction to it if i manage to wear it and show it as used jewelry. Additionally, I have a huge collection of perfumes. I hope there is no restriction to that as i cannot imagine leaving those behind. I have ever been a passionate collector. And lastly, i do canvas painting and have a dozen of them with me. How am i supposed to carry these. Any experiences ? Kindly share. 

Best Wishes,
Nivedita


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Yes. It's the cheapest option as of now but after reading jre experience, guess I'll opt for something else, when I get my grant
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Best one is singapore, and cheapest is cathay..
Its flight, I would prefer cheap one...better to save money for there ;-)


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Guys,

There was a thread for Flight booking, I remember writing many times and others have also shared their experiences and opinions.

Well, at the time I booked (3 months ago), Cathy was the expensive most, Malaysian was cheapest. And, Air Asia, you need to pay for everything like even luggages etc, so it comes to 30-35 as per your flying location and not at all comnfortable, Air Asia is cheapest if you do not carry more luggage and compromise on any enjoyment in flight, including seats are very uncomfortable.

I was surprised to see, even though Malaysian was so cheap (Like about 5K difference), many people booked Cathy, I was researching it daily many times in many sites (Makemytrip also, meticulously I checked the seats blocked or reserved too), I found that Cathy was mostly booked than Malay. Malay and Singapore had just not even 10% booked while Cathy had 70% booked. Was surprised, and do not want to take chance for just 2 or 3K difference, I booked Cathy too.

And sadly, for me unluck was, the flights from Mumbai are TOO expensive than any pther major cities of India such aas Chennai (Cheap by 4-5K), Bangalore (Cheap by 5K), Kochi (Cheap by 5-6.5K), Delhi(Cheap by 3K) etc. 

As I am flying from Mumbai, I ended up paying 36K  (I heard, mumbai airport taxes are so high, as they redesigned airport aesthetically). I thought of flying from Cochi, as all flights from Kochi are cheaper to Melbourne/Sydney. But, I couldn't carry more than 15KG in domestic from mumbai to kochi, and I found, all comes same cost, so rather let me fly comfortably from Mumbai.

Only thing left is, web checkin which is allowed to do only 48 hours before. I will quickly select window seat if one available :yo:

We could have also booked the window seat, but it costs some 6 or 10K more lol, i.e it is some higher class.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi mainak,
> 
> once you have chosen an airline and flight, I can recommend SeatGuru to find a good seat in the plane (e.g. not to close to toilets, where it is always busy; power port availability; more seat recline or leg space). Many airlines allow you to select your seat online, so that can come in handy for long flights.


That's a helpful piece of information, thanks a lot


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> 2 strikingly different reviews for 2 airlines, i.e., Singapore Airlines and Air France.
> 
> Singapore Airlines have been the best for many years but has slipped second spot but I found the plane and the service to be good. They do have a weird time of serving meals though. It was quite late when it arrived to me. The seats and in-flight entertainment was amazing but since it was night, had to catch up on sleep. Like all airline food, it wasn't that great(at least for me).
> 
> ...


Man - re-read my post... I said I am fan of former i.e. Emirates, NOT Air France... as there is no option for Air France going to Sydney hence I did not bad mouth them... else I can write a novel on them... flying with AF since 2004 and I had serious battles like serving raw uncooked food in the name of fresh vegetable etc.. Whatever, I ignore them for now...

I have to choose between Cathey and Air Asia... SG is 12k+..


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Best one is singapore, and cheapest is cathay..
> Its flight, I would prefer cheap one...better to save money for there ;-)


Price difference matters - SG is surely one of the best - I was very much surprised by jre05's -ve feedback but again it cannot be rosy to all and everyone... he must have been one unlucky one on a bad day...

For my case, SG is costing more than 12K INR than its competitor, even Jet-Quantas combo is cheaper... if it had been 4-5k max -I would have been gone for SG but right now I have only Cathey/AirAsia/Jet-Quantas options


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

niveditanwr3 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I was reading this thread and ended up writing my packing list too. I was wondering how much gold i can take. Is there a restriction to it if i manage to wear it and show it as used jewelry. Additionally, I have a huge collection of perfumes. I hope there is no restriction to that as i cannot imagine leaving those behind. I have ever been a passionate collector. And lastly, i do canvas painting and have a dozen of them with me. How am i supposed to carry these. Any experiences ? Kindly share.
> 
> ...


Hello , 

I guess if the total value of your belongings is more than 10K AUD you have to declare it .

As you must be aware that you can not carry perfumes in your cabin baggage , otherwise it won't be any issue . 

It can be a problem if those paintings are framed as they see wooden objects as a threat to Australian environment  otherwise you can take them into "drawing careers " I used to carry my Engineering Drawing sheets in them .

Best of luck with your move .

Regards 
PD

PS : So you are a nice smelling artiste all decked up in gold


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

prseeker said:


> So you are nice smelling artiste all decked up in gold


*ROFL* - Give this guy an award !!!!! What an one line summary :bump2: :laugh: ound:


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I guess if the total value of your belongings is more than 10K AUD you have to declare it .
> 
> ...


lol @ nice smelling  ( I remembered the movie When in Rome - he says to that girl "You smell like Lavender" lol and that girl is like blushed and fallen " lol hehe....You always speak so attractively 

Maniak, this guy has great sense of humor and interesting and also great English language skills and vocabularies. Made in USA lol  hehee :bump2::boom: I think he reads lots of books/novels like Sydney Seldon etc, I am sometime so afraid to read some books, as the sentences or vocabularies are so complex to even understand. 

I am afraid if there are some other style of English. Because, I see some sentences and some books, I couldn't understand at all lol. But I am learning a lot daily in English   (I do not read books  I like reading paper to some extent  and I subscribed in some online daily English articles on vocabs and grammar  )


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Indeed...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

mainak said:


> *ROFL* - Give this guy an award !!!!! What an one line summary :bump2: :laugh: ound:


Yeah why not sure! I wish we had a punch button here instead of the like... PRseeker is gonna get an award for sure very soon ...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

prseeker said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I guess if the total value of your belongings is more than 10K AUD you have to declare it .
> 
> ...


Well i dont know where to start. Thanks for your suggestions and your description of Me. Yes the value is going to exceed 10K AUD. What happens when i declare?

A sigh of relief with the information on carrying the perfumes. 

Sadly my paintings are all framed. Guess it will be a lot of work removing the frames and framing them back. I am now considering sending them to India instead. Thinking of making new ones in Oz..

Friends, I was checking the flights and emirates will cost me 4740 (INR 76K) for a 13 hour direct flight from Dubai. Does it have a 40K baggage allowance? Qantas price is almost the same. Do they allow excess baggage? 

Regards,
Nivedita


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

baggage allowance not an issue - send them a mail stating that this is PR one way journey - they will allow you to carry 40kg

Else you can check with IOM if they can give you discounted fare: IOM Australia Site


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mainak said:


> baggage allowance not an issue - send them a mail stating that this is PR one way journey - they will allow you to carry 40kg
> 
> Else you can check with IOM if they can give you discounted fare: IOM Australia Site


IOM prices are surprisingly high. I approached them when I was booking, but they gave a high price quote than the normal air ticket cost. I didn't go with them. Same is the experience for many people.

Perhaps, it is for refuges or asylum seekers, don't know.


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

Guys

I flew Cathay Pacific and the experience is not bad. Be cautious while booking the ticket - there are three connecting flights from Hong Kong - my bad I selected the second one and had to be in Hong Kong for almost 10 hours. The first one flies with a gap of 2 hours and the third one with a gap of around 15 hours. 

After you book the ticket, you can check-in online before 48 hours of your departure time and select your preferred meals and seats. 

While ordering Hindu meals, be specific if its going to be VEG or NON-VEG. By default, its NON-VEG meal!!!

Don't go for the very last row seats, you will end up in cafetaria area where the flight attendants are always speaking with LIGHTS ON. Did this mistake for my first flight. 

Following is the rating I give for the carriers I flew : 

1. Emirates
2. Air France
3. Cathay Pacific
4. Delta Airlines.

Delta is worst ( US Carrier ) with rude flight attendants. Not sure why Air France is so negatively rated, however, I had a good experience with Air France.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Guys
> 
> I flew Cathay Pacific and the experience is not bad. Be cautious while booking the ticket - there are three connecting flights from Hong Kong - my bad I selected the second one and had to be in Hong Kong for almost 10 hours. The first one flies with a gap of 2 hours and the third one with a gap of around 15 hours.
> 
> ...


Agree completely.

But I wonder how I can get a seat not near cafetaria etc I hope I will have seats to block close to window and somewhere in the middle.

Yes, 3 flights. I didn't want to choose 2 hours, and hence I booked 9 hours. 15 hours stay would be too long. But 9 hours, I thought to visit Tian Tan Buddha, Ngong Ping 360 etc, but lol all money spent in shopping, do not know if I will visit all these now. Perhaps I spend in the Airport itself.

Last time when I went also, same flight, 9.5 hours stay in Hong Kong, but that my employer had booked.

Yes, Cathy is relatively fair vendor to book the tickets by seeing the number of people opting Cathy.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

gkkumar said:


> Guys I flew Cathay Pacific and the experience is not bad. Be cautious while booking the ticket - there are three connecting flights from Hong Kong - my bad I selected the second one and had to be in Hong Kong for almost 10 hours. The first one flies with a gap of 2 hours and the third one with a gap of around 15 hours. After you book the ticket, you can check-in online before 48 hours of your departure time and select your preferred meals and seats. While ordering Hindu meals, be specific if its going to be VEG or NON-VEG. By default, its NON-VEG meal!!! Don't go for the very last row seats, you will end up in cafetaria area where the flight attendants are always speaking with LIGHTS ON. Did this mistake for my first flight. Following is the rating I give for the carriers I flew : 1. Emirates 2. Air France 3. Cathay Pacific 4. Delta Airlines. Delta is worst ( US Carrier ) with rude flight attendants. Not sure why Air France is so negatively rated, however, I had a good experience with Air France.


I agree, Delta is pretty awful but on flights between the US and Australia, some Delta flights codeshare with Virgin Australia which is actually quite decent.

US airlines as a rule tend to be pretty awful though. Although Delta is bad, United, US Airways and American are actually much worse!


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

gkkumar said:


> Guys
> 
> I flew Cathay Pacific and the experience is not bad. Be cautious while booking the ticket - there are three connecting flights from Hong Kong - my bad I selected the second one and had to be in Hong Kong for almost 10 hours. The first one flies with a gap of 2 hours and the third one with a gap of around 15 hours.
> 
> ...


Congrats OP! 

How is land down under??

As you have already done the favour of sharing a checklist of apparels to carry, would you please kind enough to share a baggage checklist? I am interested in knowing (not only what you did but the output of research you did before flying) other items u carried like utensils (required ?), spices (what actually are allowed?) etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

And another reason why I haven't opted 2 hours connection time flight in Hong Kong was, it lands in Sydney at 8.45 PM (Night), so it might be around 10 PM at night to reach home, I do not want to disturb people who I would stay with at nights. That is one o the major reason why I choose to land in the morning  

And yeah, morning is my birthday  :yo:


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mainak said:


> Congrats OP!
> 
> How is land down under??
> 
> ...



Nice observation.

*GKK*

Congrats on your land :yo: How's Melbourne mate? 

Could you please share what all you carried in your checkin bag (Preferably I like to know the Ayurvedic powder medicines of 2 or 3 varieties I have prescribed medication and normal medicines like crocin, citrizen etc and maybe tiger balm (Amrutangan)).

I want to carry all these, my doctor said, he will give me detailed prescription of ayurvedic medicines, its chemical sheet etc, but do not know if it will be accepted in customs. Its a prescribed medication for me for some period of time.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

*gkkumar*

Please allow me to make a list of questions of items you carried 

- Apparels [done]
- Medicines
- Utensils
- Bed Lines
- Indian spices
- Any other utility items

Kindly share your experience...


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

mainak said:


> *gkkumar*
> 
> Please allow me to make a list of questions of items you carried
> 
> ...


Medicines - You are allowed to carry any allopathy medicines ( for general medicine - prescription is not needed ). The thing which is damn important is to DECLARE at the customs. Herbs, roots, leaves, wood etc are not allowed - not sure if ayurvedic medicine would be allowed. 

Utensils - Carried a pressure cooker ( 4 Lts ) - idli set would fit. 
Microwave safe bowls ( but not needed as you get vietnam made microwave safe bowls at dead cheap price in Aus ). 

Bed Linen - Carried a quilt, double bedsheet, single bed sheet. Carrying these would save some dollars. 

Indian spices - I did not carry any, as I was crossing 40 Kg limit and had to remove them. Again carrying them would save some dollars, not much. You can get almost everything here.

Carried a trimmer for shaving and trimming. 

You would get everything here in Aussie, but, at a little bit higher price. Came across lots of bargain shops at Sydney Road. 

I am told by my friends that if you do not declare something and then they find out not declared items - they would penalize you - may be 200 to 500 AUD. Just declare whatever you bring to be on safer side.

I had weighed my two trolley bags at a local general store and removed around 6 kg of overweight items. Bags weight were around 41 Kg. 

A very important point to be noted here is : 

You can carry a small trolley bag, in addition to your laptop bag. I saw many people carrying two bags. And these are NOT WEIGHED. You can put max stuff in these bags - make sure you avoid liquids and excess medicine - not allowed in cabin luggage.

Hope I am helpful !! Let me know if you still need any further information, glad to share with you guys.


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Nice observation.
> 
> *GKK*
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I would suggest you to call Cathay helpline and ask them directly. Am not very sure of ayurvedic medicines.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

That's a good details... thanks a lot
One final point - I am not sure how much will be provided by rented place - so.. Is carrying some more utensils a good idea?


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

mainak said:


> That's a good details... thanks a lot
> One final point - I am not sure how much will be provided by rented place - so.. Is carrying some more utensils a good idea?


Yes, keep a check on weight though. For instance, we get fry pan at around 10 to 12 $ - which is not very high when compared to Indian price. It might be even less at bargain shops. So, be wise while packing.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Maniak,

I second GKK's words. To add, you can check for yourself the prices and different items available. DO not carry anything.

Cookware: Get Fine Cookware at Kmart

Fry pans:

http://www.kmart.com/for-the-home-cookware-fry-pans-skillets/b-1230449975

And you can moue over left side to see the classification of items and prices (Sometime, even cheaper you get). I bought fry pans for 10$ each, good great quality.

This was the shop most Indians buy things as it is very cheap (Like Big Bazar in India for utensils). It has not only utensils, but like our big bazar, plethora of varieties of items for home needs are available at a cheapest price. 

I also bought a shoe for 18$ (Good sports shoe which I used for jogging daily, of course, not branded but good ones).
GKK,

Declare the medicines in customs means, you need to fill in the inflight passenger card which they give us to fill before arrival? Is that the only thing we need to do or we need to get down from the flight and go and declare (Write) anything anywhere? I plan to carry ayurvedic medicines.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks jre05 & gkkumar for your inputs


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Exactly, inflight passenger card needs to be filled before arrival & show at the immigration desk/officer. No need to go anywhere, just declare everything you want to on that card.

Also the link you provided are not for Kmart Australia, the right one is: 

Cookware | Kmart

Girl Aussie



jre05 said:


> To add, you can check for yourself the prices and different items available. DO not carry anything.
> 
> Cookware: Get Fine Cookware at Kmart
> 
> ...


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

mainak said:


> *ROFL* - Give this guy an award !!!!! What an one line summary :bump2: :laugh: ound:


Maalik Dhanyawaad


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> lol @ nice smelling  ( I remembered the movie When in Rome - he says to that girl "You smell like Lavender" lol and that girl is like blushed and fallen " lol hehe....You always speak so attractively
> 
> Maniak, this guy has great sense of humor and interesting and also great English language skills and vocabularies. Made in USA lol  hehee :bump2::boom: I think he reads lots of books/novels like Sydney Seldon etc, I am sometime so afraid to read some books, as the sentences or vocabularies are so complex to even understand.
> 
> I am afraid if there are some other style of English. Because, I see some sentences and some books, I couldn't understand at all lol. But I am learning a lot daily in English   (I do not read books  I like reading paper to some extent  and I subscribed in some online daily English articles on vocabs and grammar  )


Thanks jre05 , I totally agree with you on what you think about me  
Send me a PM I will tell you some nice "books" you can read to strengthen your vocabulary , I wish to name them here but I know _shel is around


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> Exactly, inflight passenger card needs to be filled before arrival & show at the immigration desk/officer. No need to go anywhere, just declare everything you want to on that card.
> 
> Also the link you provided are not for Kmart Australia, the right one is:
> 
> ...


Hi Girl Aussie,

Thank you so much for helping me clarify the customs related question on medicines, lovely. I will do declare all my medicines 

Thank you for correcting me for the Kmart link.  I googled, something came up and I just shared it after a swift skim of the page.



prseeker said:


> Thanks jre05 , I totally agree with you on what you think about me
> Send me a PM I will tell you some nice "books" you can read to strengthen your vocabulary , I wish to name them here but I know _shel is around


Lol  hehehehe 

lol hheehehe about the book names  :suspicious: I really wish, I speak with vocabularies that are uncommon and flawless grammatical sentences that would earn me a great respects  

One of my manager friend some 5 years ago suggested me to start with eBook learning habit and suggested me to start with "Jonathan Livingston Seagull by Richard Bach". I bought that book, but lol didn't read   I don't get a mood to sit and read when most of the vocabularies sound so complex to me in books lol. But yes, I read Dan Brow's Digital Fortress 1/4th of the book I guess, as it was something into cryptography (These techno thrillers interests me  ) and mainly the Susan Fletcher, the lady with beauty and brain, and her fiance David Becker and the guy Ensei interested me so much. Oh Susan, soo inspiring. I learnt a lot of vocabularies too.

 I got to do a lot of works at personal end in these days, as very less days to fly  hwell::faint2:


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry to barge in, I thought i saw a thread with flight bookings. Is there one? If not, can you guys guide me the best website to book flights to oz? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

no website - check kayak to compare all fares... then book by logging in directly at the airline website...

in fact just 2 hr back I booked my travel via air asia


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

mainak said:


> no website - check kayak to compare all fares... then book by logging in directly at the airline website...
> 
> in fact just 2 hr back I booked my travel via air asia


Thank you my bro from Bangalore.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

kayak is best bet... no doubt

never book via indian travel sites like makemytrip, goibibo, yatra etc

I have found they provide correct and identical fares for domestic travel but for international - booking directly with airline is best

I have completed copmprehensive research to conclude this that all sites are finally useless at india while making the international booking...

to compare fares - go to expedia or kayak


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

mainak said:


> kayak is best bet... no doubt
> 
> never book via indian travel sites like makemytrip, goibibo, yatra etc
> 
> ...


Just searched. Here are the results

Kayak : 30,478 Cathay
Expedia India : 31,334 Cathay
Make My Trip : 31,318 Cathay

Considering only min. charge flight here


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

mainak said:


> kayak is best bet... no doubt
> 
> never book via indian travel sites like makemytrip, goibibo, yatra etc
> 
> ...


You traveling on 7th Feb 2015 and already booked the tickets . Take a bow sirjee


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

prseeker said:


> You traveling on 7th Feb 2015 and already booked the tickets . Take a bow sirjee


Love to plan things 

On the other hand, fares increased by 800 rupees during last 3 days...

Reason (I have a cousin living there, from him) : Majority return from trip to native / holidays etc by jan middle to jan end... therefore prices spike at that time...

While booking - I got the clear idea : KL to SYD flight - Unbelievable! almost 30% seats booked already at seat selection window....


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

mainak said:


> Love to plan things
> 
> On the other hand, fares increased by 800 rupees during last 3 days...
> 
> ...


Seven months ahead!!!!! Lots of things can change.. I booked almost 10 days before and the difference is not that high-around 2k. What if you want to change the flight date, you will end up paying even more. When I enquired them before a week to push my date by a week, their charge was almost 13k.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

gkkumar said:


> Seven months ahead!!!!! Lots of things can change.. I booked almost 10 days before and the difference is not that high-around 2k. What if you want to change the flight date, you will end up paying even more. When I enquired them before a week to push my date by a week, their charge was almost 13k.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


You are right
I understand the risk..


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

mainak said:


> no website - check kayak to compare all fares... then book by logging in directly at the airline website...
> 
> in fact just 2 hr back I booked my travel via air asia


Buddy, why AirAsia???
Won't it be an issue for baggage allowance??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Buddy, why AirAsia???
> Won't it be an issue for baggage allowance??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Air Asia has no free baggage - no food even for long hauls - so all you have to buy...

However, even after ticket+tax+all meals+seat booking+40 kg baggage - it is cheaper by 4.5 K to Cathey Pacific


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

mainak said:


> Air Asia has no free baggage - no food even for long hauls - so all you have to buy...
> 
> However, even after ticket+tax+all meals+seat booking+40 kg baggage - it is cheaper by 4.5 K to Cathey Pacific


OK.
But comfort wise???
Am asking coz I might fly out from where I currently am, in singapore. So I can always take a cheap flight to KL and take AirAsia flight if what you're saying is good and comfortable

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

I enjoyed every post in this thread. Very useful indeed. Thanks guys. I am planning to move to Sydney in mid Aug. Yet to pack my back though.


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

chennaiguy said:


> I enjoyed every post in this thread. Very useful indeed. Thanks guys. I am planning to move to Sydney in mid Aug. Yet to pack my back though.


I meant "pack my bag"


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Guys, Malaysian Airlines is having good offer now; at least from Bangalore. It's cheaper than Cathay including food and seat selection. Hurry up and see if it's the same for you too!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> OK.
> But comfort wise???
> Am asking coz I might fly out from where I currently am, in singapore. So I can always take a cheap flight to KL and take AirAsia flight if what you're saying is good and comfortable
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


I can recommend one option (idea originally shared by jre05) : go to youtube and search air asia review... you may find video showing plane internal seating structure - you can take a call upon that

For me it did not matter as I usually stay awake the whole of journey and I read a lot... I will read through out the flight.. comfort is more important to people who are planning to sleep through the flight - hence finally your call

Last point to remember - KL to SYD journey is fully in day time... hence you need in flight light deeming and co-passengers willing to close the window shutter to fall sleeping (unless you are those super power who can dose immediately being on air)


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

mainak said:


> I can recommend one option (idea originally shared by jre05) : go to youtube and search air asia review... you may find video showing plane internal seating structure - you can take a call upon that
> 
> For me it did not matter as I usually stay awake the whole of journey and I read a lot... I will read through out the flight.. comfort is more important to people who are planning to sleep through the flight - hence finally your call
> 
> Last point to remember - KL to SYD journey is fully in day time... hence you need in flight light deeming and co-passengers willing to close the window shutter to fall sleeping (unless you are those super power who can dose immediately being on air)


Hahaah!! Thanks for the response and am a fan of AirAsia BTW just that was thinking if seating in their planes from Singapore to Kuala Lumpur is bearable but from kl to Sydney might get uncomfi so asked.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

One more important thing ( appears trivial but imp one ) while packing the bags, is just remove all the tags, pads and covers for the new clothing you buy; remove the boxes for masalas; anything new, just remove their tags, pads, boxes etc.. You will save around atleast a couple of kgs weight by doing this. I did save it.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> One more important thing ( appears trivial but imp one ) while packing the bags, is just remove all the tags, pads and covers for the new clothing you buy; remove the boxes for masalas; anything new, just remove their tags, pads, boxes etc.. You will save around atleast a couple of kgs weight by doing this. I did save it.


Buddy, for the ready made masalas do you think it could be an issue at Sydney airport since it would be hard to explain the officers what the masalas are without the boxes??!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hahaah!! Thanks for the response and am a fan of AirAsia BTW just that was thinking if seating in their planes from Singapore to Kuala Lumpur is bearable but from kl to Sydney might get uncomfi so asked.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


There are overnight flights from KL to Sydney on AirAsia (D7 222). I would recommend the overnight flight personally, I don't like wasting a day in the air, but that's just a personal preference. I would pay a bit extra for the exit row seats if you're taller or have long legs - the rows are very tight (it is a budget airline after all).


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> There are overnight flights from KL to Sydney on AirAsia (D7 222). I would recommend the overnight flight personally, I don't like wasting a day in the air, but that's just a personal preference. I would pay a bit extra for the exit row seats if you're taller or have long legs - the rows are very tight (it is a budget airline after all).


Doesn't having exit row seats also mean compromising on the push back seats to an extent?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

sunnyboi said:


> Doesn't having exit row seats also mean compromising on the push back seats to an extent?


What are push back seats? Do you mean the seats don't recline? Because they do...


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> What are push back seats? Do you mean the seats don't recline? Because they do...


Umm... actually now AirAsia site is showing that seat no 12/13/31 won't recline i.e. those are not push back seats...

these seats are by the exits hence they are supposed to have better leg room (online map, both at AirAsia site and seatguru, confirming the same i.e. better leg space) but unfortunately these are marked as non-reclinable also


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mainak said:


> Umm... actually now AirAsia site is showing that seat no 12/13/31 won't recline i.e. those are not push back seats...
> 
> these seats are by the exits hence they are supposed to have better leg room (online map, both at AirAsia site and seatguru, confirming the same i.e. better leg space) but unfortunately these are marked as non-reclinable also


Umm... sorry but you're wrong.

Flights between KL and Australia operate on A330s where the seats in the exit rows DO RECLINE.

Seat options | Choose the seat that you want | AirAsia (click on AirAsia X tab)
SeatGuru Seat Map AirAsia X Airbus A330-300 (333)

Also, I've actually BEEN on this flight and I've SAT in the exit row where the seat RECLINED.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> Umm... sorry but you're wrong.
> 
> Flights between KL and Australia operate on A330s where the seats in the exit rows DO RECLINE.
> 
> ...


Very good. 

You are talking AirAsiaX... I was talking the other - where it is still mentioned non-reclinable (seat no is actually 11/12)


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mainak said:


> Very good.  You are talking AirAsiaX... I was talking the other - where it is still mentioned non-reclinable (seat no is actually 11/12)


Air Asia X is what flies between KL and Australia.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Shel 

I bought Tommy Hilfiger Wallet yesterday :yo: Its black and good leather and have a big silver logo of Tommy and very professional :yo: I like it 

Guys, hope all of you are preparing well on packing 

I am due with my currency exchange stuffs and Medicines from my doctor which I have kept for this weekend  

I plan to go with Thomas Cook and or a guy who my friend referred whoever gives me best


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

I have heard some good reviews about bookmyforex.com - u can try

Reg. TH wallet - u won't regret... having one for around 3.5 years and using extensively - the brown body is still almost like the new pc I bought - excellent product..


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mainak said:


> I have heard some good reviews about bookmyforex.com - u can try
> 
> Reg. TH wallet - u won't regret... having one for around 3.5 years and using extensively - the brown body is still almost like the new pc I bought - excellent product..


Thank you so much for sharing the forex site, looking into it  

Oh yes, TH, first time in my life I use this : and I am happy about it :yo:

Need to start packing now


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Any travelers to Canberra in September? 

Also, how come no one recommended Air India for Delhi - Sydney route?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Any travelers to Canberra in September?
> 
> Also, how come no one recommended Air India for Delhi - Sydney route?


certainly there were recommendations... but not on this thread

moreover, it is only good for delhi people - else u end up spending a good amount carrying u & ur baggage to delhi from ur city


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mainak said:


> I have heard some good reviews about bookmyforex.com - u can try
> 
> Reg. TH wallet - u won't regret... having one for around 3.5 years and using extensively - the brown body is still almost like the new pc I bought - excellent product..


This seems to be a better site dude as per my research on comparison with thomas cook. Thank you again


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

mainak said:


> certainly there were recommendations... but not on this thread moreover, it is only good for delhi people - else u end up spending a good amount carrying u & ur baggage to delhi from ur city


Actually a friend of mine booked it from Bangalore to Melbourne, and got additional baggage on the domestic section too. Hence wondering!


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

jre05 said:


> This seems to be a better site dude as per my research on comparison with thomas cook. Thank you again


yep 

I have seen that this site is having better rate than banks... all of the banks - if not the *best rate* available...

moreover, it is online - no hassle to go any branch - next day doorstep delivery (for more than 75k though)

i will also use this when my time will come... do post feedback of yours


----------



## roop (Sep 26, 2013)

mainak said:


> yep
> 
> I have seen that this site is having better rate than banks... all of the banks - if not the *best rate* available...
> 
> ...


Yes, I have researched all leading banks & other forex agent and found UAExchange offer the best rates( 20-25 paisa more than the current exchange rate). Does anybody has any experience with them? Though I have not decided which mode/bank/agent to choose for transfer money there.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

roop said:


> Yes, I have researched all leading banks & other forex agent and found UAExchange offer the best rates( 20-25 paisa more than the current exchange rate). Does anybody has any experience with them? Though I have not decided which mode/bank/agent to choose for transfer money there.


May be we have to visit the branch for this service

http://www.uaeexchange.com/uae-exchange/prepaid-cards -> giving 404


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Mainak*

The bookmyforex website you gave was so helpful, I called them and found it better than Thomas Cook, Pruthvi Exchange and ICICI (ICICI is WORST).

I then placed a request for 2 Lakh Rupees on Saturday evening with Centrum, Bangalore which is bookmyforex office. Guys from Delhi co-ordinated with meas it looks like they are from Delhi or so. I paid them NEFT ICICI transfer to their account 2Lakhs and since it is intra bank, it was next minute credited in their account. 

Then they promised me to take my request (I asked for 500 AUD in currency which they gave me then :yo :yo: Feel sooo happy to hold my currency in hand back   AUD  and then the rest 3,000 AUD they told will upload in card within 24 hours).

Amazing, yesterday night I got SMS that it was uploaded, they however, gave me card instantly on Saturday itself. It was AXIS Bank card and money is uploaded from there, but in the card, it is written as CENTRUM Visa travellers card.

With the card in the kit, you will also have internet user ID and password and also the ATM Pin. ATM Pin I can change too by visiting Axis Bank ATM in India for free and can check the balance too.

I already logged into my netbanking which they gave in kit and awesome, I see 3000 AUD in my account :yo :yo :yo:

Now, I got 3500 AUD for 2 lakhs. 57.30 Rs = 1 AUD for Currency in Hand. 56.80 for 1 AUD for card loading.

Thank you very much Mainak, like your other guidance to everybody here on other subjects, it helped me a lot  

Kudos to you. By and large, the experience of obtaining card and currency was simple. I was asked for Passport Original and either the visa/travel ticket. 

I today ringed them up to say my thanks to them, I also told that, one of my friend referred me here and told them, I will also refer people as my experience was good   Only trick is, they charge 2.5 AUD for every ATM withdrawal in Australia (I plan to take 3000 AUD in POS as cash back, for which no money they charge...But, I hope the cash counters will have money in cash to give me cashback  If not at a stretch, I will request for 500 AUD at a time). Sad, i can not do online net transfer from this account to my Australian account. Not a big deal. 

Sad, I had only 3500 total (2 lakhs  ) broke all my savings here  In olden days, 4k AUD = 2 laks, now 3500 AUD = 2 laks  
I hope to get a job within one month :smow::smow: 

Please feel free to ask me for any guidance on this


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

*BON VOYAGE MATE*

Keep posting your feedback from Oz land - don't get vanished like Saathiya


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mainak said:


> *BON VOYAGE MATE*
> 
> Keep posting your feedback from Oz land - don't get vanished like Saathiya


Sure 

*Well to add to my post above:*

I visited the branch in person on Saturday (I can not simply transfer money without knowing them in person, sadly koramangala branch didn't had AUD currency immediately, but I insisted them I want it right away because I am vacating on Wednesday and do not have option to come there due to my hectic work schedule on weekdays). Then an associate from there took me in his bike to other branch, Indira Nagar, where I went and check the office, it was big and gunuine, they were doing multi currency transactions, then I immediately transferred money there itself in their machine  )

They were very strict that, unless they see the amount credited in their account, they can not give me currency lol, apparent  Thank god, it got credited quickly as it is ICICI to ICICI transfer  They also have HDFC Bank account guys. 

Today I also called up the AXIS Bank, veryfying the account details etc,  I am happy now 

Now, I plan to visit any AXIS Bank ATM nearby to change my PIN 

Very sad part in my Australian account is, validity of my debit card is from 7/11 to 7/14, damn, this is exactly 7/14, so by the time I land next month, it would have expired   I need to go to Bank and procure a new Debit card 

anda:


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Guys Finally my day has come 

I am making all last minute packing now, due to HEAVY rain in Mumbai, little stuffs got delayed, but I am good, all almost done 

I have a question on Camera, mine is pocket size Sony HD camera. Where to keep this? I wish to carry in laptop bag as I might go out for a short trip in Hong Kong (Not sure), so if I go out in Hong Kong Airport, I might need a camera. I have 9.30 hours transit time in HK for my flight to Sydney 

Once I was told by my friend that he missed camera in cabin/checkin bag, do not know what he mentioned, when he was returining from the USA, it was nebulous. I took my camera in checkin safely. My question is, can I carry at Laptop Bag? 

I do have my Ipad and Laptop on my Laptop Bag already, but its a big bag. Hope I can carry all these 3 items (Camera, Laptop with 9 batteries, IPad 5). Somewhere I read, there is max limit for batters (Although I dont carry anything extra).

Please help me.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Guys Finally my day has come
> 
> I am making all last minute packing now, due to HEAVY rain in Mumbai, little stuffs got delayed, but I am good, all almost done
> 
> ...


You can carry your iPad and camera with batteries in the lappy bag, no worries.
I would suggest you not take all 9 batteries of lappy, and keep only one and rest in main baggage.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

jre05 said:


> I visited the branch in person on Saturday (I can not simply transfer money without knowing them in person, sadly koramangala branch didn't had AUD currency immediately,


On the bookmyforex website they have written that you have to place an order first and then go to the branch while you are saying that you went directly to the branch first?




jre05 said:


> Very sad part in my Australian account is, validity of my debit card is from 7/11 to 7/14, damn, this is exactly 7/14, so by the time I land next month, it would have expired   I need to go to Bank and procure a new Debit card


Which account is this, is this your Australian bank account like NAB or are you talking about the forex debit card you got from bookmyforex?





jre05 said:


> I do have my Ipad and Laptop on my Laptop Bag already, but its a big bag. Hope I can carry all these 3 items (Camera, Laptop with 9 batteries, IPad 5). Somewhere I read, there is max limit for batters (Although I dont carry anything extra).


Which travel adaptor did you buy?


Btw where you located, Mumbai or Bangalore?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sk2014 said:


> On the bookmyforex website they have written that you have to place an order first and then go to the branch while you are saying that you went directly to the branch first?
> 
> *No, just ring the number that is there in the website, guys from Delhi would respond and they will help you with number of the branch in your place, so you can walkin to the branch and make it all quick.
> 
> ...


*
I am no more located in India lol  Well yes, I was both in Bangalore until my last working day 23rd July 2014 and then further, at my home in Mumbai. Yesterday night I departed Mumbai for Sydney.*


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

You are not in Sydney till now! lol 
Have a cup of tea dear.


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

jre05 said:


> *
> I am no more located in India lol  Well yes, I was both in Bangalore until my last working day 23rd July 2014 and then further, at my home in Mumbai. Yesterday night I departed Mumbai for Sydney.*



Thanks JRE.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey, GKKUMAR !!

What about you?? did you find any job in Melb??

also what about others?? Senior Members vanished in thin Air !!

Peeps, do update us !!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Hey, GKKUMAR !!
> 
> What about you?? did you find any job in Melb??
> 
> ...


Who knows, I and you would be vanished landing in OZ.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

some really good information here....


----------

